# What's on your shop "To-Do" list?



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

It seems like every project I realize that I need to make a new jig or that my workshop could use some other sort of improvement to improve efficiency/safety/increase storage space etc. I've had a bunch of stuff to build for my new house, so the shop projects have been sorely neglected. Recently I made a list, of which I hope to tackle at least one shop project between each house project.
What shop projects are on your list? 
Here's mine:
-cross cut sled for TS
-improve overhead DC for TS
-base for drill press with storage for drill bits/accessories
-new mobile base for planer
-hand tool cabinet


----------



## kaschimer (Nov 10, 2011)

- Whatever my wife wants/needs 
- Fix and tune my bandsaw
- Tune my TS
- Crosscut sled for TS
- Tool bases to get everything off my bench
- CNC router


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

I've just made a 220v extension cord for my table saw, which gets the cord out of the way of my miter sled. I'm also in the middle of getting shop humidity down to a reasonable level. Next up are:

- A log resawing jig for the bandsaw
- Finish up the last two metal runs of the dust system, to the spindle sander and the miter saw/router
- Long-term projects - I'd like to make a folding table saw outfeed table, a bandsaw outfeed table, and a dust collection hood for the miter saw.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I am currently building a maple hope chest. Once that is done (about 30 days to go) here is the list.

-Fishing rod rack
-King size mission bed 
-Mission chest of drawers
-Mission night stand
-12X14 storage shed in the back yard
-Foyer table


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm a bit scared to write out this list, but, I think it needs to be done. Great topic, btw.

- Insulate the overhead doors
- Circle jig for bandsaw
- plumb the DC hoses overhead
- add a lighting fixture to East end
- storage shelving above overhead door
- refurbish the assembly table
- rework router table storage (LH vs. RH at new location)

Hmmm… that wasn't as bad as I thought it'd be. Whew!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

assemble dust collector
hot rod dust collector
build mobile bases x6
hang air filtration
tune #6,7,78 handplanes


----------



## cuttwice (Jan 18, 2011)

Shop projects:
bench hook / shooting board
winding sticks
TS crosscut sled
DC installation
proper bench
flip-top planer base / assembly table
More storage cabinets

Non-shop projects:
potting bench
hanging planting boxes
Mission bedside tables
Mission queen bed

(Yikes! What am I doing sitting in front of the computer???!!???)


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm building my shop so I have more "todos" than "dones". And, due to a major reduction in pay after a period of unemployment it's going real slow. But I'm working the list down.

1. Sheet storage cart with panel saw jig mounted on one side, my own design.
2. Miter saw work station.
3. Dust collector closet. To reduce noise.
4. Slat wall and brackets for storing lumber.
5. Clamp rack.
6. Tool storage board.
7. Router table with shop built lift, plans from "Shop Notes" 
8. 16" Band saw, shop built, from "Woodgears" plans.
9. Drum sander, shop built, from my own design.


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

@Manitario. I think my list is the exact same as yours

In addition I need to:

Build better workbench,
Redo my lathe tool storage, 
Update grinder stand and storage
Drill press bit storage
Sandpaper storage
Build Thein separator


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Just off the top of my head…

#1. Build a shed to store lawn and garden as well as shop items during the following projects.
#2. Strip sheetrock from all non common walls and ceiling. Run subpanel and circuits, rerock and repaint.
#3. Reframe for, and install heavier duty folding attic stairs. The 250lb rating scares me. Rerock and paint as needed.
#4. Prep and apply epoxy floor coating. 
#5. Re-mount lumber rack, tool stacker, clamshell cabinets, and library cabinet. Add bridge shelf to top of clamshell cabinets so that the entire space end to end of both cabs and the space between will have an 18" deep shelf above it.
#6. Build miter saw station along common wall, making sure the fence area clears the freezer that will have to be stored next to it. (Bargain I made with LOML…)
#7. Re-design DC location, and ductwork to reduce the distance from DC to tools including side flipping the impeller housing / motor and putting the Thien under the impeller housing. Upsize to 6" duct.
#8. Rolling sheet goods rack with clamp storage. 
#9. Box Joint jig.
#10. Complete drum sander project. It's slow going, but it's going.
#11. Build a full on table saw / router workstation for my BT3100, I am using BT3Central member jnesmith's workstation as inspiration.








#12. Rebuild / build a proper workbench. I found out a mess of things I don't like about the design of the workbench I built and can't wait to get started on a new one…


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

Mine is too long to put here, but the top items are:
- Finish Thein separator
- Tune up bandsaw
- Start building a workbench
- Finish the fliptop tool cart
- Put in another fluorescent fixture over the TS


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

TS Cross Cut Sled
BS table
DP table
Rebuild workbench
Install shop drawers (I have them, they are ready to go, but installing includes previous item - rebuild bench)


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice lists; it seems sometimes like we spend more time making stuff for the shop rather than making stuff with the shop! I keep thinking that I'll reach a point where I'll have all the tools I'll need and all the jigs and shop projects complete, but I don't think I'll ever reach that point.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

#1 on the Shop list is to find a place to have a real shop, even if it is tiny. working out of the carport is a pain when you have to haul everything out and then back inside when your done.


----------



## barecycles (Jan 10, 2012)

Shop lights…Shop lights…SHOP LIGHTS!!!!!

Until I can see what I'm doing in the shop dungeon, I'd just be wasting my time working on anything else.


----------



## KMTSilvitech (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, I just finished a router table ( will post in projects soon).

Need an Air filtration unit.

We have the house up for sale so I am now working on installing the trim around the doors and windows in the shop. For some reason it bothers me that I didn't finish it when I built the shop a couple years ago, so I want to see it completed.

I'm sure I have a long list of to do's ahead of me at the next place (which I have told my wife MUST HAVE a shop) http://lumberjocks.com/KMTSilvitech/workshop

Other than that I can always find something to do to improve my enjoyment in my shop.


----------



## Tokolosi (Dec 14, 2011)

1) win the lottery so I can quit my day job and focus on woodworking


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Since I'm in the throws of setting up my shop, I have a looooooooooooooooooooooooong list of "To Dos"

Complete building & install air cleaner.
Upgrade/Hot Rod 2HP HF DC; with Thein baffle pre-seperator, reposition motor/impellar, run metal ducting.
Rehab new to me C'man contractors TS.
Build work station/cabinet around said TS.
Build TS crosscut Sled.
Build a better Router table.
Build DP table.
Build base unit(s) for bench/counters.
Build a WW workbench.
Build clamp storage/cart.
Create organized storage for all essentials ie; sanding station, sharpening station, assembly station, measuring & layout, etcetera, etcetera, etcetera….
Any & all jigs and shop helpers, ie; push sticks/blocks, kerf maker, marking knife, circular saw cutting jig…..
Build a Kregg jig workstation.
Build a panel saw.
Build a downdraft table.
Build a thickness sander.
construct a spray/paint booth.

That's just off the top of my head!

Anyone want to come over to my place and help!!! I've got "Free Beer"!!!


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Vermont in the winter are you crazy!


----------



## AmandasHusband (Jan 10, 2011)

I have several:
- Crosscut sled / Super sled
- Taper jig
- Clamp rack
- Lumber rack

But what will probably come before all those is a mortiser table. The stock table sucks and I feel like the fence needs extended also.

It's odd to me that more people haven't upgraded this, but I have some ideas and feel it would add a lot to my mortiser.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Randy, if you were in Ca like me , I would be there right now. So just how much free bee do you have anyway?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DY,
It is winter in Vermont & I AM crazy! But one has nothing to do with the other.

Richard,
Although the beer is free, the pitcher, Pilsner glass, mug, stein, beer bong, or straw & etc. are very expensive!!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

What a list this is; in no particular order…

Yank down the ceiling and insulate, install new tongue and groove pine. 
Ceiling lights, something more then two bulbs. I'm thinking several small spots.
Retune the ts. 
set up a dust collection system.
Build a scrap wood rack.
Build a mobile clamp rack.
make a new ts sled. 
finish my work bench.

However the list was shortened considerably yesterday with the arrival of a HF dust collector, a grinder stand, a heavy duty stand for the scroll saw, several foam floor mats to keep the feet warmer, and a mover's dolly for the bottom of the clamp rack.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, this is an easy one for me:

1.) Get a shop…. :-(


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

1) Spray booth at about 60% completion.
2) Veneer vacuum and bag components received, but need to start building the table/press/platen.
3) Ebay some more of these planes out of my way. Use proceeds to buy figured wood. :=)
4) Build finishing shop. 
5) Continue playing with the downloaded CNC trial software so I will be ahead of the learning curve.


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

First priority for me is to finish my workbench. Most of the milling is done-just need to assemble and make a top (I'll be using sheet goods so this isn't a big deal).

Then I need to finish a play kitchen for my daughter. After that I'll probably begin working on some shop cabinets.

Shop time has been pretty sparse lately-I cut off the tip of my right thumb in a chisel accident in late January, which kept me out of commission for awhile. (More on this accident to come-I'll post details in an upcoming project post)


----------



## dnick (Nov 17, 2011)

I need to make-
a miter spline joint jig for the TS
a zero cleance insert with a micro jig splitter for the TS
a jig to plane twisted boards (maple) 
a jig to plane a champhor/ raised panel ( frames,etc. )
That's just this week, next week the list could be twice as long


----------



## KevinH (Dec 23, 2007)

Get rid of the surface rust on the table saw.
Keep working on making better crafted keepsake boxes (It's coming along!).
Finish the router insert for the table saw side extension.
Build a nice router fence.
Build a crosscut sled.
Do something about dust collection for the RAS (phone booth/Big Glup, ShopVac)
Get the popup camper out of the garage workshop!
Make progress on restoring the antique lawyer's bookcase.

There, I've said it in public.

That should keep me out of trouble for a while.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Mosquito,
I know how you feel. Hang in there, your day WILL come!

I have waited over 20 years to have a shop! It was difficult to work out of an apartment & a "Cute Ute"!!! As frustrating it is to set up my shop, it pales in comparison to not having one!

Additions to my previous list:
Install HF mobile base for jointer (arrived today!).
Build mobile bases for 3,4,5? other machines.
Build table & fence for my mortise machine.
Tune, adjust & TLC for ALL my machines and tools.
Restore my vintage DeWalt RAS.
Install "Dri-Core" floor, over the extremely uneven concrete.
Install additional ambient & task lighting.
Install compressor & air lines.
Rehab 2 vintage hand planes.
Design & build a DIY CNC router…...............................................


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I have so many things to do in the shop that if I list them, I might start doing them….....and I would do nothing else till I am 6 feet under…........(-:

Finish my cutoffs cart and my table saw dust collection.

At that point I should buy a large bandsaw, and then have a moratorium on shop projects for 10 years, which will fall apart as soon as I encounter a situation that could use a jig…........

So for me, this is a bad topic….......(-:

Have a good one, 19 deg and snowing in balmy Anchorage…........


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

++ Rotate carbide cutters on my jointer
++ Flip over knives on my lunchbox planer
++ Build Maple Jelly Cupboard
++ Build small Mission Style blanket chest
++ Build grandfather clock

I really wanted to get on with my next project but both jointer and planer show signs of getting dull.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Cross cut sled, 45º attachment to my shooting board


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

It's amazing any of us get actual woodworking done with all the shop projects on the go

Jim: if you could stick to such a moratorium you're a stronger man than most!

Randy: I'd happily take the beer off your hands but Vermont is a bit of a drive from where I live. Move up to Michigan and I'll give you a hand with your shop!


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I think I have just accepted that my shop layout changes with almost every project sue to having a small shop and that I always need a new jig for a project.


----------



## WinterSun (Apr 3, 2011)

Where do I begin?

I basically inherited my shop from the house's PO. While I've made the most of it, it needs a full overhaul. So, the plan is to take everything back to the studs; remove the oddly-spaced shelving, the cobbled-together pegboard, the "workbench" which is really just a flimsy box of drawers topped with hardboard; and then repaint, add a light fixture or two, build a proper workbench, add more useful storage, build a lumber rack in the other end of the basement… Yeah, I'm not anticipating that this will be done anytime soon.

And that's not even counting the jigs/fixtures on my list: crosscut sled, spline jig, router fence, planer sled…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I've been working on my shop for at least 6 weeks and I'm really getting tired of it. I want to get back to real woodworking. But the main things that I want to do are:

1. Add on 12 feet towards the street (198 more sq ft)

2. Build a 12 ft x 12ft storage shed for storing, lumber and plywood, hardware, and jigs and fixtures.

3. Add, spindle sander, belt/disc sander, edge sander, shaper, mortising machine, and a larger lathe.

4. Build a cart with storage to mount my scroll saw and it's accessories, etc on.

5. Build a cart for my air compressor to hold the compressor, air guns, and staples

6. Build a cart with drawers for the small used mini milling machine I just bought

If I can do these things I would be close to having what I would call a complete shop.

There are also 4 jigs that I need to make.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

- Complete workshop overhaul, reorganise & junk purge
- Build storage cabinets for loose tools/powertools
- Build heated cabinet for storage of glues/paints/stains etc
- Build new proper woodworking workbench
- Build more effective lumber/scrap storage
- Build hand-tool cabinet for above the workbench
OR
Buy bigger house with bigger garage to have a bigger workshop. Most of above still applies..


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I thought it would be a good idea to incorporate a well in my workbench. However, it has turned into the 'well from Hell', full of all kinds of crud, and the next shop improvement will be pencil boxes that fill the well.
Replace nicked power leads with Festool Plug-It conversion kit. 
Make firewood from bending forms that will never get used again.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Well here it goes, I know I'm leaving stuff out, this is what I can remember:

finish building Cyclone dust collector
Remove items takin up space, like, (1)drag the 23 bags of 80 lb cement to my brother in laws house, (2) finish wall oven cabinet and install in kitchen, (3) put, roto tiller in shed
make new Zero clearance inserts for table saw, 2- one, for standard blade, one for dado blade
organize wood rack against wall
organize wood rack on ceiling
replace jointer knives
finish patching holes in walls/ceilings for new electrical I ran
clean and paint 1 garage door & entry door, Did one already then it got too cold
insulate garage door once painted
install light above workbench
put casters on router station
 sharpen chisels
build new TS sled, (on it's last legs, well it is 23 years old)
I am sure I have forgotten about a dozen more things and I won't get into what needs to be done in the house, that list will give me carpel tunnel system just typing it.;-)


----------



## jm8 (Jan 26, 2012)

My first priority is to redo my shop, clean it up so I can get more power tools. Which means updating the electrical.
Long term plan, to build a 16'x32' shed for my work shop.

@DIYAholic, I'm not too far from you, I'll bring the straws.


----------



## a2carat (Mar 2, 2012)

to do list… I add more stuff to it than I scratch off!!

finish my current project which is a desk for my wife
shaker table 
mobile base for the table saw
make a mobile stand for the router table top to serve as an outfeed table for the TS
tool cabinet
better workbench with lots of storage
more storage space
more lights!
straght jig
taper jig
get a drill press
install a floor on the attic
redo the thein dust separator

I think thats it for now…


----------



## usnret (Jul 14, 2011)

Finish rebuilding my '50s-'60s Craftsman Cabinet saw. 
Sell Ryobi BT3000 table saw
Sell Craftsman 6" benchtop jointer
Rebuild Powermatic 6" jointer (older green paint)
Build cross cut sled for Crfatsman table saw
make numerous inserts for Craftsman table saw
repair delta contractor saw and return to guy I got it from
get new fence for Craftsman saw(Delta t-2 or Vega possibly)


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

*"LISTS"*
Sounds like someone sending me uptown grocery shopping.
REAL men don't use lists ! LOL
I do forget a lot of things …...............
1. CLEANUp is first thing to do.
2. Organize my tiny space all winter long been piling things up higher
3. Grandkids getting older, need to make shop VERY SAFE area ! (Perhaps more locks, less piles, saftey features)
I am open to input on that one…they are not alowed in shop unless I am there…....kids are kids…..the one day I am not round, they find the key…...........don't even want to think about it.


----------



## zindel (Feb 22, 2011)

1. Clean
2. Router Table
3. Clean
4. New cross cut sled
5. Clean
6. Patio table/chairs
5. Clean
6. Clean
7. Oh and don't forget to clean


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Rob:

Being "retard" I don't have a list, and never had one….I have all the time I need to do projects, if I don't croak first….. Besides…I've already did all the things in my shop you guys are naming. This is fishing season, so I'll back off the shop work and get ready to do some bass fishing…I also fish competive bass tournaments, so that'll be my projects….If I find the time, and want to, I'll make a little something in the shop just to fill the gap…...
Wayne: Glad to hear you're gonna get that rod rack made….all fisherman need a good rod holder…...


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

-Get a counter project finished and delivered.
-Clean up the shop really good.
-Finish the cabinets for my mothers stamp collection. 
-Work on my old truck so I can get it out of my shop (its been there for 3.5 years).
-Build my table saw work station, with out feed support and cabinets around it.
-Run dust collecton pipe from my cyclone to my table saw station. 
-Work on my jointer planer restoration with new paint, switch, feedrollers, fastenal hardware, and new base.
-Build a miter saw station a log one wall, with wood storage, slide out feature, and dust collection.
-Build a workbench from the 200 year old wood I've got hoarded away.
-I want a large section of french cleat wall for storage of jigs and tools.
-Build a cabinet for the stereo (I still need to buy) and satilite radio tuner, over my tool box and hook it to the inwall speakers I installed 2 years ago.
-Fix the leaks in the roof, replace the small roof over the door that fell off and paint the whole building.
-Install the swamp cooler I bought 2 years ago over the miter saw station in the wall.
At the speed I'm going I'll be receiving social security before I get to the bottom of the list.


----------

